# 4410 won't go



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

Was bushhogging and my 4410 eHydro stopped. Trouble code indicates two short, two long. Manual says improper voltage at the sensor. Can't find where it indicates what sensor, or the source of the voltage. Left it sit for a day and it went a few yards before it stopped and displayed the code again. Did the same thing a second time. That seems to tell me it's not a wiring problem. Any suggestion.?


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Have you checked the wiring harness connectors at you pedals? If one of them came loose or was pulled out by something it might give you that code.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

hawgdawg50 said:


> Was bushhogging and my 4410 eHydro stopped. Trouble code indicates two short, two long. Manual says improper voltage at the sensor. Can't find where it indicates what sensor, or the source of the voltage. Left it sit for a day and it went a few yards before it stopped and displayed the code again. Did the same thing a second time. That seems to tell me it's not a wiring problem. Any suggestion.?


If none of the wire harness that is under the tractor is has not been yanked...then I think you need to check your Service Manual to see where those codes are pointing to as a problem.

If you are still under warranty...contact your dealer


----------



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm about to go though the wiring harness. Since I was bushhogging (tall grass and weeds), my initial thought was that a wire was pulled loose. However, since it works fine (but for only a few minutes) after sitting for a day, I'm not hopeful that it's a wiring problem.


----------



## meisterc (May 2, 2017)

I;m trying to get the code charts aswell


----------

